# Getting Impatient!



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm getting a little impatient with my girls!!! They are 21 weeks old, buff orps and EEs, and I wanna see eggs!!!!! Up north where I'm from, there isn't a lot of daylight, so I rigged up a 60 watt bulb in the coop to give them more "light" to see if it kicks them into gear. I know it can take several more weeks for them to be ready, but I want to see some results!! 
I keep seeing people post pictures of their eggs and I can't wait to do so as well! Their combs and faces sure are red on some days, but then of course on others, they are just a light pink. This morning they were all bright red...all four of them. Only one of them lets me get close enough to touch her (a buff orp) and she kinda squats down when you touch her, but I don't know if it is the true squating that everyone seems to talk about. The others, well, who knows, they run away as soon as you get close. They want to follow me, but don't want me touching them. Anyway, that's it for my rant. LOL! Come on girls! Show me the eggs!!!
~Lorinda~


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Patience grasshopper. 

By the way, I haven't seen that in the first year, with spring chicks, adding light helps in any way. A spring chick/pullet coming into her first laying season is going to lay when her body tells her it's time and not a second before. The upside to that, regardless of breed, they also lay fairly well through their first winters. Breeds known to take the winter off, not be good winter layers, _usually_ don't cut back until their second winter.

And yes, squatting is a good reliable sign that they are getting close to laying.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine started at about 27 weeks. although my silkie is 30 weeks old and still hasnt layed an egg.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Each chicken is born with the number of eggs she will lay in her life time. So, if you put a light on during winter to extend their days, they'll stop laying eggs at a younger age. I like to let nature dictate their egg laying. It's better for them to have the rest that is intended during the winter months. And, since it's shorter days, the laying might be postponed. 
That said, sounds like they are getting close to laying with the combs getting red. Squatting is another sign. Be patient, it will happen. You'll be so excited when it does happen.


----------



## qcupoultry (Nov 21, 2012)

Some red pepper flakes and black oil sunflower seeds mixed into some game bird layer works for me. I let my girls take part of the winter off to rest, but then I start them up by putting lights/timer in the coop and give them their booster feed once a day.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My Ameraucana is 7 months old but no egg yet. She's been "practicing" occasionally though. About a month ago she was in the nest boxes for the evening and I got so excited then to find no egg. The tease! Tonight she was laying on the 2 eggs that were laid during the day by the other girls. Finally took them out. She can practice more tomorrow.  Who knows, maybe she will give me her first egg for Thanksgiving! That would be awesome!  So I guess together we wait Lorinda.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> My Ameraucana is 7 months old but no egg yet. She's been "practicing" occasionally though. About a month ago she was in the nest boxes for the evening and I got so excited then to find no egg. The tease! Tonight she was laying on the 2 eggs that were laid during the day by the other girls. Finally took them out. She can practice more tomorrow.  Who knows, maybe she will give me her first egg for Thanksgiving! That would be awesome!  So I guess together we wait Lorinda.


Waiting together for sure! Can't say how much I have come to love all of you on here and we have never met. Everyone is so caring and full of wonderful ideas! Thanks soooooo much!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, thanks a lot for the tease again Josie!!! All she left me in the end was 3 poop piles!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Well, thanks a lot for the tease again Josie!!! All she left me in the end was 3 poop piles!


That naughty girl! 
Seriously for you and Rob...some of my last birds to lay have been EEs and silkies. 
You'll get your surprises soon, I'll bet.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I have 2 pullets that just turned six months and three hens that I am unaware of their age, but was told they were of laying age. The laying hens did not lay until after a month of being in their new home. Someone told me to give them a watermelon and they would start laying. So that week, I gave them a watermelon, still no eggs. So, I gave them a pumpkin and the next day....eggs!! I only get three eggs a days. I know the blue pullet and the blue hen are laying, but I can't figure out who the third one is? I do not think it is the other pullet, maybe one of the other hens? 

It will be well worth the wait. I felt like I did all the work lol...one day when you least expect it, eggs!! Good luck!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My wait is over! Josie gave me my first colored egg today. Just a light tinge of blue that the camera couldn't seem to pick up so it looks white in pic. My Thanksgiving Day surprise.  Thanks Josie!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! I have a long way to go to see any eggs from my silkie or quails.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah!! Congrats


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

My two buff Orpington's combs and wattles seem to have grown overnight! And this morning, one of my girls was "singing" quite loudly. Although no eggs have been seen yet, I'm hopeful that it may be soon. They are 22 weeks this week and last week I added extra light to the coop. I'll keep you all updated. Maybe I'll be posting an egg pic soon!


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

BootedBantam said:
 

> I have 2 pullets that just turned six months and three hens that I am unaware of their age, but was told they were of laying age. The laying hens did not lay until after a month of being in their new home. Someone told me to give them a watermelon and they would start laying. So that week, I gave them a watermelon, still no eggs. So, I gave them a pumpkin and the next day....eggs!! I only get three eggs a days. I know the blue pullet and the blue hen are laying, but I can't figure out who the third one is? I do not think it is the other pullet, maybe one of the other hens?
> 
> It will be well worth the wait. I felt like I did all the work lol...one day when you least expect it, eggs!! Good luck!!


You can figure out who the 3rd egg layer is by looking at their vents. Just FYI.. It will be opened more than the non layers and appear moist if she is actively laying. Hope this helps..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

shickenchit said:


> You can figure out who the 3rd egg layer is by looking at their vents. Just FYI.. It will be opened more than the non layers and appear moist if she is actively laying. Hope this helps..


 Yeah...chicken class in now in session...hmm, I will look at their vents today. I have been looking at their feet, waddles, and such to get to know my chickens, but never looked there...

The things I do for my chickens.


----------



## govols28 (Nov 27, 2012)

You can also check the width of her hips, a hen that is laying will have about three finger width in her pelvis.


----------



## My3Cats (Oct 18, 2012)

good eggs are worth the wait. I thought for sure Id have to buy city slicker eggs and yesterday I got 6 eggs!!! Some of my hens are getting thru the molt including my americaunas one which layed an olive green egg yesterday!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks well worth the wait


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Remember to that there is no set rule for when pullets are ready to lay. Larger breeders take longer to mature to get to point of lay. Some heritage breeds take longer to lay when compard to breeds, say like ISA Browns. I know with my houdans you're lucky if the pullets begin laying much before 6 months. Once they get going though, there is no turning the egg tap off


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Any luck yet Lorinda? I'm up to 3 eggs as of yesterday from Josie. They're so small and cute! I've been blowing out the yolk so I can save them in my basket of other treasured eggs from my other girls.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Any luck yet Lorinda? I'm up to 3 eggs as of yesterday from Josie. They're so small and cute! I've been blowing out the yolk so I can save them in my basket of other treasured eggs from my other girls.


No, no luck yet. Maybe in another week or so??? Maybe it will be a gift Christmas morning? I'll let you all know when I get one. I hate waiting!! LOL!!


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I guess I still have a wait... mine were born the end of July... I keep hoping I will see an egg... I was at my friends' house who got me started with chickens, and her hen had just started laying, and I was there in the morning when she lays... Oh, my, what a noise!!! after a little time we went and checked, and there was another egg... I can't wait.


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

I found two eggs this morning!


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

2are duck eggs - Betty stole duck nest.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic. always a great feeling to get your first eggs.


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Hurray & congrates on your first eggs


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lorindaeb said:


> No, no luck yet. Maybe in another week or so??? Maybe it will be a gift Christmas morning? I'll let you all know when I get one. I hate waiting!! LOL!!


my buff orpingtons took about 24 or 25 weeks to start laying
i had them on grower form 8weeks till they were 18 weeks old
maybe that slowed their growth down so they took longer to start laying
however i now have good strong hens that should do me rite with eggs for the next 3 years.

they will start by christmas

good luck
piglett


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

I ate the two good eggs this morning.. delicious, and I have a brown egg from yesterday in the fridge. no eggs today.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

piglett said:


> my buff orpingtons took about 24 or 25 weeks to start laying
> i had them on grower form 8weeks till they were 18 weeks old
> maybe that slowed their growth down so they took longer to start laying
> however i now have good strong hens that should do me rite with eggs for the next 3 years.
> ...


Thanks! I'm thinking by Christmas as well.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

The wait is over!! Got my first egg tonight. The best part....laid in the nest box!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats one the eggy!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Very nice !!!


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

One of my EEs is laying now as well. I have an idea who it was because she was pacing the yard for a while. What a pretty green color as well! My BO that is laying has been spending time off and on in the nest box, I bet I'll have another by the end is the day! So exciting!! And I found both eggs in the box, so the golf balls must have worked. I've decided to keep the golf balls in there for now...even though the girls tend to move them to the other nest box or the bottom of the coop all together.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i just keep the golfball in the nest box too
that way they don't forget where the eggs go


----------



## mellie (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmmm golf balls in the nest huh? I will give it a shot. Maybe Ethel and Lucy will get the idea.


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

mellie said:


> Hmmmm golf balls in the nest huh? I will give it a shot. Maybe Ethel and Lucy will get the idea.


It seems to work well for me. I haven't found any eggs in the yard anywhere...yet. So hopefully I won't have to worry when the other two start laying. I got the suggestion from another chicken owner. I have had them sitting in there for the last couple months. Give it a try!! =)


----------



## lorindaeb (Oct 23, 2012)

Getting up to three eggs a day. I'm still waiting for one of my buff orps to start laying. One EE is laying green, the other pink. They are so cute! Had to share!


----------

